# JBR - appartment charges???



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Dear all, 
I am looking for a apartment and found some I like, but realized that I cannot estimate a real fee for apartment because I do not get charges system.

DEWA - it is electricity and water, right? Does it include chiller? Does it depend on my consumption or it depends on apartment price? Some posts mention DEWA as 5% of aparment fee, but I will travel a lot and will consume less, so do not want to pay a fixed fee.

Also I thought JBR was chiller free, but today during visit in Bahar the agent told me it is not the case. JBR people could you please help?

What is an average 1BR bill of charges in JBR? With 1 or 2 people leaving inside.

Is TV free or I will need to pay a subscription?

How much is monthly average internet?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Please help? Anyone living in JBR?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Empower supply the a/c (chilled water cooling system) to JBR, You pay a deposit to them - think it is dhs.1000 for a 1 bed, and then pay for your consumption- budget dhs.400-600 a month.
DEWA is Electricity and Water - budget 200-300 a month + dhs.1000 deposit.
Housing Fee is 5% of your annual rent paid monthly to DEWA.
Agency Fee is 5% of you annual rent.
DU supply your TV Package and Internet - Budget up tp dhs.200-800+ a month depending on your package.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

To make it clearer Housing fee = 5% of you annual rent divided by 12 and then paid monthly. So if your rent is dhs.60k you pay dhs 250 a month on top of your DEWA bill.


----------



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, thanks!!!
So housing fee is on top of the bill, and actual charges for 1BR at 70000 will be about:

DEWA housing fee=5% of 70000 =3500 yerly so about 300 monthly
DEWA Bill = 200-300
CHiller = 400-600
TV package = 200-800

So 1100-2000 monthly on top of the rent? 13000-24000 plus yearly? Ouch. When I guess with 75000 yearly in Marina area I can only afford Diamonds


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Correct - don't put Diamonds down too much though. I own apartments in Marina Diamond 3 (next to Metro) and they are good apts. Good size, light, good location and great value. My tenants (all westerners) always renew and are very happy there. Some diamonds are better than others.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Two options:

1. Find a building without chiller/empower fees. JBR has empower charges whereas most of the apartments in the Marina do not. 

2. Don't get a TV package. I don't have a tv/internet package as most tv here is rubbish and I only watch movies on dvd, and the blackberry with its internet connection is sufficient for when I'm not in the office and is fully operational in my apartment. 

I have a 2-bedroom flat and only pay around 450 a month in housing fee and another 200 for dewa. Total 650 monthly. 






Lili_AL said:


> Ok, thanks!!!
> So housing fee is on top of the bill, and actual charges for 1BR at 70000 will be about:
> 
> DEWA housing fee=5% of 70000 =3500 yerly so about 300 monthly
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Correct, Diamonds have free chiller and Gas so your bills are much lower. Some buildings are free chiller to the tenant, some you pay DEWA for chiller consumption, and some (like JBR) are supplied by a separate water cooling company.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Correct, Diamonds have free chiller and Gas so your bills are much lower. Some buildings are free chiller to the tenant, some you pay DEWA for chiller consumption, and some (like JBR) are supplied by a separate water cooling company.


Pardon the ignorance, but what's the chiller supposed to be? From the ads I've read on dubizzle, was under the impression that it was a reference to a refrigerator being provided


----------



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks all for the answers!

Last question on JBR chiller - is that true that you cannot control it? So it is all the time on??? I am travelling a lot so was hoping to cut down costs by switching it of when I am not here. What would be such a waste...

RoBombay - chiller is AC = air conditionning.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Air Con


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lili_AL said:


> Thanks all for the answers!
> 
> Last question on JBR chiller - is that true that you cannot control it? So it is all the time on??? I am travelling a lot so was hoping to cut down costs by switching it of when I am not here. What would be such a waste...
> 
> RoBombay - chiller is AC = air conditionning.


You can control it and turn it off. But you still have to pay a capacity charge and a share of the communal usage - lobby, corridors etc, so even if you never turn it on in your apartment you will still be paying a bill.


----------



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

wandabug said:


> You can control it and turn it off. But you still have to pay a capacity charge and a share of the communal usage - lobby, corridors etc, so even if you never turn it on in your apartment you will still be paying a bill.


But the bill will be less, right? 

I managed to fall in love with taht JBR appartment... so cannot leave it go... will try to negociate...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

My entire DEWA bill is about 200/month, I am not paying any additional 300 in housing fee.

I pay a chiller fee of 2400/yr (600 a quarter) plus consumption. Consumption did get into the 400+ range during the summer last year, but I think I could have done a much better job conserving on that. If you are gone and the AC is off you should not have any consumption.

I pay 309 for Du with the lowest TV package and 16MB. I should get rid of TV because I never use, everything I watch I download

@RoBambay, AC here consists of a delivery charge and a consumption fee. The delivery charge is fixed and that is what is usually referred to as chiller fee.


----------



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lili_AL said:


> Dear all,
> I am looking for a apartment and found some I like, but realized that I cannot estimate a real fee for apartment because I do not get charges system.
> 
> DEWA - it is electricity and water, right? Does it include chiller? Does it depend on my consumption or it depends on apartment price? Some posts mention DEWA as 5% of aparment fee, but I will travel a lot and will consume less, so do not want to pay a fixed fee.
> ...


Hi. The 5% is the housing fee. This amounts to 5% of your annual rent. You pay this amount to DEWA on top of your consumption bill on 12 monthly instalments. 
Not sure about the chiller fee. Also it is very rare that tv and Internet is included.


----------

